# Can I freeze smoked Ribs and how long can they last?



## tempnexus (Jul 7, 2019)

I smoked 3 racks of Pork Ribs and I want to freeze the 2 by placing them in a ziplock bag and sticking them into a freezer.  

Can they last a week?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 7, 2019)

They will last a week.  I freeze my Q all the time but did invest in a vacuum sealer.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 7, 2019)

Frozen I am sure they will last far longer than a week. Do you have a vacuum sealer? That would be your best bet.


----------



## tempnexus (Jul 7, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> They will last a week.  I freeze my Q all the time but did invest in a vacuum sealer.


yeah I should...the last one I had broke...so yeah I need it


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 7, 2019)

I use ziploc's a lot I had them in the freezer for a couple month's and they were fine


----------



## siege (Jul 7, 2019)

I use a vac sealer, but before I had one, it was zip lock bags and a soda straw. I bagged small quantities in quart bags for snacks or a quick lunch. Smoked in the fall, good all winter. Smoked foods tend to last well, add a bit of water or apple juice, steam briefly and enjoy.


----------



## mikedaub (Jul 30, 2019)

I know I am late to this party with a reply, but get yourself a vac sealer and you will be all set.  

Because I hate cleaning my grates, when I smoke, its a full weekends (2 days) worth of smoking..  Usually a couple pork shoulders, some brisket, wings, chicken breasts, ribs, etc etc.  Once its cooked, I break it all down, measure out servings for my wife and I (usually about 12oz is the right spot), vac seal individual meals, label and throw in the freezer.  When its time to eat, pull it out the night before, put in the fridge and by the time we get home from work, its thawed and ready to heat to eat.  The package I opened last night was from April, and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between fresh and it.


----------



## altex (Jul 30, 2019)

mikedaub said:


> I know I am late to this party with a reply, but get yourself a vac sealer and you will be all set.
> 
> Because I hate cleaning my grates, when I smoke, its a full weekends (2 days) worth of smoking..  Usually a couple pork shoulders, some brisket, wings, chicken breasts, ribs, etc etc.  Once its cooked, I break it all down, measure out servings for my wife and I (usually about 12oz is the right spot), vac seal individual meals, label and throw in the freezer.  When its time to eat, pull it out the night before, put in the fridge and by the time we get home from work, its thawed and ready to heat to eat.  The package I opened last night was from April, and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between fresh and it.


----------



## altex (Jul 30, 2019)

How do you reheat it ?


----------



## zwiller (Jul 30, 2019)

So you actually think TGI Fridays and Chili's smokes their ribs to order?  

Add me to freezing works well camp.  For ribs, thaw and sear then sauce on hot grill.  Ribs must be grilled here.


----------



## mikedaub (Jul 30, 2019)

altex said:


> How do you reheat it ?


For most things, I just reheat in my toaster oven.  The flavor is already there, it just needs temp to get it to preference.  And if you are concerned about it drying out at all when reheating, I just add a little sauce (bbq- hot sauce, etc) to it and all is good.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 30, 2019)

altex said:


> How do you reheat it ?


I usually just put them in  a foil covered dish with a little water and put them in the oven at 250-300 until heated through, usually around 45 minutes.


----------



## tomd8 (Aug 1, 2019)

I just use quart baggies like some above.  I put 4 ribs per baggie but that may vary by size.  I write a date on the baggie to know how old.  I reheat in my microwave.  They usually don't last more than 2 months because I eat them.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 1, 2019)

tempnexus said:


> I smoked 3 racks of Pork Ribs and I want to freeze the 2 by placing them in a ziplock bag and sticking them into a freezer.
> 
> Can they last a week?


Sure. Vac seal and you are good for 8 months or so at least.
Using zip loc freezer bags I would say 4 -5 months you be fine.
\


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 1, 2019)

If you know that you will be reheating them, do you pull them off early?


----------



## SmokeinNJ (Aug 1, 2019)

I smoke big batches for summer and vacations. I vacuum pack.  I usually add some extra juices to the pack as well.  I thaw in frig, then reheat wrapped in foil with a little extra juice.  I save extra juices in a large old ketchup squeeze bottle.  Open cap, microwave, and it's ready to use as well...


----------



## mikedaub (Aug 1, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> If you know that you will be reheating them, do you pull them off early?


 I do not, no.  Mostly because we are eating portion of what I cook, and the intentional left overs are what I freeze.


----------



## muncie21 (Aug 2, 2019)

Another vote for vacuum packing. When I have a free weekend, I smoke several different cuts of meat and vacuum pack them for later. This allows me to have several different cuts/varieties available to eat during the week/month.


----------

